# Brisket Question



## Joel9718 (Mar 2, 2014)

If I cook the brisket the day before I serve it, what is the best way to warm it back up? Back on the smoker for a couple of hours at 200 or in the oven.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Aluminum pan with some beef broth + bbq sauce and back on the smoker until heated through. Needless to say, it will not be as good as it was when it first came off, but will still be really good. Great sandwiches.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just seal mine in foil, put it in a pan and heat it in the oven at 200 deg for about an hour. The bark will soften, but no noticeable loss in flavor to me. Less time if it is at room temp.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Agree with the above. Slowly warm to temp, 200, with broth, etc to help reconstitute the moisture. I have found that if it is sliced and in a alum pan with beef broth it really is more moist than trying to reconstitute the whole brisket. Open the foil periodically and baste. YMMV.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

This past Easter, I pulled mine off of the pit with about 3-4 hours left to cook. Probably right at the stall. Wrapped it tight in foil and popped it in the fridge. Woke up early, let it get to room temperature or so while the fire was heating up. Then wrapped it in butcher paper and put it on the smoke. Came out absolutely perfect. One of the best I have ever made. Moist, tender and good texture.

I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I just seal mine in foil, put it in a pan and heat it in the oven at 200 deg for about an hour. The bark will soften, but no noticeable loss in flavor to me. Less time if it is at room temp.


Agreed


----------



## Joel9718 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

*Brisket*

Brisket NEVER tastes as good when you have to re-heat it!

This was true until they invented the vacuum sealers. If you take it off of the pit and let it cool....trim it...then vacuum seal it. Warm it up by leaving
it in the bag and put into boiling water for about 10 minutes. NO ONE will
know it didn't just come off of the pit. I have done this several times and it is perfect every time.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

dhudson said:


> Brisket NEVER tastes as good when you have to re-heat it!
> 
> This was true until they invented the vacuum sealers. If you take it off of the pit and let it cool....trim it...then vacuum seal it. Warm it up by leaving
> it in the bag and put into boiling water for about 10 minutes. NO ONE will
> know it didn't just come off of the pit. I have done this several times and it is perfect every time.


I have read that as well. I have read something referred to as a poor mans sous vide. Place the vacuum sealed brisket in a small cooler and cover with boiling eater and close lid. Don't remember how long but it is supposed to be a good trick.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

dhudson said:


> Brisket NEVER tastes as good when you have to re-heat it!
> 
> This was true until they invented the vacuum sealers. If you take it off of the pit and let it cool....trim it...then vacuum seal it. Warm it up by leaving
> it in the bag and put into boiling water for about 10 minutes. NO ONE will
> know it didn't just come off of the pit. I have done this several times and it is perfect every time.


I've been doing that for 20 years or so. Works great with the leftovers as well. Brisket, ribs, chicken, pork all do well using vacuum sealing.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Vacuum Sealer*

I cooked two Tri Tip's ( first attempt ever ) and we only disposed of one between four of us in two meals and I had one still wrapped in the paper fully cooked that I vacuum sealed. I froze it and almost two weeks later let it thaw and reheated it at 170 degrees in a pan with it's juices and I swear it was as good as fresh. Just wrapping in foil and reheating seems like you lose all the smoke and the fat overpowers the flavor, no bueno. Just picked up two more Tri Tip's at Prasek's today.


----------

